# Want to delete SuSe



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi!

I just put SuSe on Drive C; now I'd like to remove it. I tried the DOS command Format C, but I got an error message. Won't do it. Would someone please tell me the command to reformat Drive C. I great appreciate it. Thanks,


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

if you get to the actual dos command line do a fdisc /mbr then just do your standard format C:/ /s


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

thats fdisk with a K. And then, just use the linux fdisk from a bootdisk to delete all the partitions whith linux on it.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Thank you Tsunam and Whiteskin! Im on my way to fdisk it--or fdisk /mbr


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

SuSe said: Bad command. It wouldn't recognize the fdisk /mbr. I tried it with the disc, but that didn't work either.

I tried the Format C: and it said : The D*S concept of formatting a disk is screwed. Maybe you want to create a filesystem? Use mkfs then. c /s

This thing seems to have a personality all its own. Is that what I should be doing? mkfs then. c /s ?


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

K. Fdisk /mbr is a dos fdisk command. However, to delete linux partitions you need to use the linux fdisk. So, use a dos boot disk (/xpcd) to nuke the MBR, then use a linux boot disk to delete the partitions so you can reclaim the space.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Whiteskin said:


> K. Fdisk /mbr is a dos fdisk command. However, to delete linux partitions you need to use the linux fdisk. So, use a dos boot disk (/xpcd) to nuke the MBR, then use a linux boot disk to delete the partitions so you can reclaim the space.


I don't quite understand--or Im not sure that I understand. When I use the dos boot disk---(/xpcd)? where does that go?

Right now Im back in the installation process where it asks for expert partitioning. Can I repartition it--or click delete--to get some space on the C drive to install dos? It won't let me delete what it thinks is windoz, and it won't let me shrink it either. But there's the option of re-partition.

If yes--what do I choose for the partitions?


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

You need a dos bootdisk, and one linux bootdisk. I belive you can get both at bootdisk.com.(or for a linux disk, check out http://www.toms.net/rb/)

Then, boot the dos bootdisk. Enter fdisk /mbr
Reboot
Boot *linux* boot disk. Enter fdisk, and use it to delete all partitions marked linux. Then, you can reclaim that space for windows if you wish. Are you ever planning on reinstalling linux?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

I delete the Linux partitions first:
root#* cfdisk /dev/hda*
Use the Tab key to toggle through the options at the bottom and delete each partition. Reboot with the windows bootdisk in the floppy drive. Then, at the A: type:
fdisk /mbr.
HTH
lynch


----------



## comprookie20 (Jan 24, 2004)

He can use the XP CD go to recovery console <press R> and then select comand line<I think> and then FIXMBR or FIXBOOT next use SuSE CD to boot of the hard drive and use fdisk or ckdisk /dev/hda but make sure to stay below the windows,fdisk /dev/hda p to see the layout and h for help,fdisk works great if you know what you are doing but if you mess up,there is no going back,if you are new you might want to invest in partition majic or partition commander


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Whiteskin said:


> You need a dos bootdisk, and one linux bootdisk. I belive you can get both at bootdisk.com.(or for a linux disk, check out http://www.toms.net/rb/)
> 
> Then, boot the dos bootdisk. Enter fdisk /mbr
> Reboot
> Boot *linux* boot disk. Enter fdisk, and use it to delete all partitions marked linux. Then, you can reclaim that space for windows if you wish. Are you ever planning on reinstalling linux?


Yes, definitely. I got Slackware, SuSe, Mandrake, Knoppix and Pink Tie from CheapBytes. com and I want to try them all. Maybe I'll get Red Hat too.
But, yes. The license for the XP makes the point that the user doesn't own XP, that it is merely being licensed to him to use, and that Micro$oft has the right to do pretty much whatever they want about going into your computer.
Since M$ is the only one with the code, other nations can't have state secrets--nor can we.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Pink tie is red hat. I belive. Cause of licencing or something.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Whiteskin said:


> You need a dos bootdisk, and one linux bootdisk. I belive you can get both at bootdisk.com.(or for a linux disk, check out http://www.toms.net/rb/)
> 
> Whiteskin, you mentioned the "linux" disk on toms--I just downloaded the dos, but which one is the linux?


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

"Get the .tar.gz file to install tomsrtbt from GNU/Linux.
Get the .dos.zip file to install from DOS or Windows-9x.
Get the .ElTorito.288.bin.bz2 one to burn a bootable CD."

Is that what you mean? The linux disk is creatable from dos, if you download the .dos.zip file. Get the dos boot disk from bootdisk.com.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Whiteskin!

I just downloaded those files from Toms, but when I went to put them on a floppy, Im getting the message that each one of them is too large. Am I doing something wrong? I'd put them on a CD, but this puter doesn't have a burner.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

The dos files from bootdisk.com went on with a hitch. but the others from Toms wouldn't fly--.tar.gz, .dos.zip--hmmm. Let me go ahead with the dos from bootdisk.com to see what I can with it. If all fails Partition Magic is on the way.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

You need to use rawrite to write the unzipped .dos file to a floppy before it will boot.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

lynch said:


> I delete the Linux partitions first:
> root#* cfdisk /dev/hda*
> Use the Tab key to toggle through the options at the bottom and delete each partition. Reboot with the windows bootdisk in the floppy drive. Then, at the A: type:
> fdisk /mbr.
> ...


Hi Lynch!

Just did cfdisk /dev/hda and got Fatal Error: Bad Primary Partition 3: Partition begin at end-of-disk

 But Im closer to the Truth. Lol! I ran SaX, but I couldn't configure it correctly, so I logged in as root, tried "man" and it asked what page I wanted.
Like I should know? Then I did the cfdisk and got the Fatal Error. The variables seem infinite, but the process is fascinating. Thanks for your help and the input of everyone. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Whiteskin said:


> You need to use rawrite to write the unzipped .dos file to a floppy before it will boot.


Okay, I'll try that. Thanks for the info. It is appreciated.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

for man you go man "command" with command being the command you want more info on.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Okay! I typed in cfdisk /dev/hda1 and that brought up the partitioning that is asking if I want a primary or a logical partition. Which do I want?


----------



## comprookie20 (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Installation/Using_fdisk.html 
try this,david


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Whiteskin said:


> You need to use rawrite to write the unzipped .dos file to a floppy before it will boot.


Hi!

How do I get to rawrite?

I got Partition Magic, but it only seems to boot in text and not very clear instructions, so I'm reading and reading and reading (which I should have done first, except it wouldn't have made sense then like it does now.  
LOL


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

comprookie20 said:


> http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Installation/Using_fdisk.html
> try this,david


This link helps out very much. In fact, the forum looks like it will help. Thanks much. I got Partition Magic, but I still have lots to learn before I can format SuSe--if I even want to do that after I've learned enuf. Thanks for the info. It is appreciated. You guys are great! Thanks.  :up:


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks, david!


----------



## comprookie20 (Jan 24, 2004)

Your welcome,we are all in the same boat,and it is alot of fun learning,I am addicted!
Peace david


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Rawrite can be gotten from most distros. Here it is. A very usefull tool for writing linux boot floppies. http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/rawwrite.htm


----------



## comprookie20 (Jan 24, 2004)

You can use fdisk and it won't do anything until you press w for write so you can practice.just press p to see where you are,basic what I do is p to see what is allready there and then I will make the boot partition,then I make swap and then a extended partition for root,home ect. at the end because when you press enter twice it will take the partition all the way to the end.Just play around and you will be fine,keep pressing p after every step and when you are SURE press w,david


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Again, thank you Whiteskin and David. Yeah, I'm addicted too. I like my "fox" running, but just working with it, operational or not, is a pleasure. And when I succeed, that's a little bonus. Compared to Micro$oft, Linux is exciting! Thanks for the help. :up:


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Its the truth. It makes computing satisfying again.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hmmm. I hadn't seen your last post David. Wow! Thanks, that info helps with PM. I seem to be stuck in the text (DOS) section. BTW What does GETECH.EXE do?


----------

